# Postcards from Gondolin



## Chymaera (Aug 3, 2002)

Gondolin from the south

Wish you were here! In Fabled Gondolin.

Do you know a picture that reminds you of a scene from Middle-Earth? send us a post card


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 5, 2002)

here it is with a caption. It is too bad they don't make a runes of Gondolin font.


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Aug 10, 2002)

Cool, thanks for sharing!
Julie


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Muffinly _
> * It is too bad they don't make a runes of Gondolin font. *


the have some fonts at barrowdowns.com I believe


----------



## Dragon (Aug 11, 2002)

yeah, they do, there's different types for mac and windows, too


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 12, 2002)

But they don't have the runes of Gondolin there.
i already have every imaginable Tolkien font.


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 12, 2002)

Then it is up to you to create them yourself. Find the Fontwrights and demand your due. 

Really someone must be able to help out here.


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 12, 2002)

i wouldn't use it if I had it. The only use would have been for the postcard.



Anyway, they would never make it because it only occurs once, in The Hobbit on the swords.

Of course, they mest up on the swords in the movie. Glamdring and Sting were in the wrong language.


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 17, 2002)

Muffinly I believe this is what you wanted.


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 18, 2002)

No, those are not runes.
Runes are figures that were used to carve in stone and wood, composed mostly of straight lines.

That was a form of tengwar, but in that font the keys don't match up with the actual letter, so whatever you typed was unreadable. I don't know what you tried to say, though.







AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

(Sorry, random outburst)


----------



## Bombadillo (Aug 19, 2002)

isn't there a computer freak and tolkien freak who can settle that little problem, how hard is it to match at least a few of these markings with you're keybord...


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 19, 2002)

There is a computer program for doing that.
It's called tengwar scribe and it works with the Dan Smith Tengwar fonts.

Go here if you want it.

http://hem.passagen.se/mansb/at/tengscribe.htm


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Muffinly _
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Sorry, random outburst) *



Its OK to vent sometimes.
I was just messing around and you have shown yourself to be more scholarly then I.


----------

